# Screensaver on iPod Touch



## nanoman (Jan 3, 2009)

I have noticed at Apple stores (Eaton, Yorkdale) that their iPod Touch demo units have screensavers that kick in after a few seconds of inactivity (the ss is a marketing video of the new ipod nanos and touches). I am unable to find this functionality on my ipod touch. Does anybody know how this can be set up? Perhaps it's a feature only activated on the Apple demo units, but this proves that the functionality is available on the touch.

Thanks in advance for valuable feedbacks.


----------



## winwintoo (Nov 9, 2004)

It's probably a screen saver app.

Here's a couple from the iTunes app store:

Trancit lite (free)

ScreenSaver (99¢)

Take care, Margaret


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

winwintoo said:


> It's probably a screen saver app.
> 
> Here's a couple from the iTunes app store:
> 
> ...



More likely, it's a custom OS for the in-store demo units. Apple has been known to write apps for in-house use only, such as the Concierge app that runs on the desktop of demo Macs.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

nanoman said:


> I have noticed at Apple stores (Eaton, Yorkdale) that their iPod Touch demo units have screensavers that kick in after a few seconds of inactivity (the ss is a marketing video of the new ipod nanos and touches). I am unable to find this functionality on my ipod touch. Does anybody know how this can be set up? Perhaps it's a feature only activated on the Apple demo units, but this proves that the functionality is available on the touch.
> 
> Thanks in advance for valuable feedbacks.


You can make your own using the iPhone/iPod Touch SDK and Xcode,
I intend to make one, Eventually.


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

dolawren said:


> You can make your own using the iPhone/iPod Touch SDK and Xcode,
> I intend to make one, Eventually.


It wouldn't automatically launch after a period of inactivity though...


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

John Clay said:


> It wouldn't automatically launch after a period of inactivity though...


You'd have to program it differently to do that,
I like the application idea better though, Less chance of causing a system conflict.

Even with the application idea you still need to turn off auto lock in the system pref's
and set it to never lock, Then you can have an endless screen saver until you close it.


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

dolawren said:


> You'd have to program it differently to do that,
> I like the application idea better though, Less chance of causing a system conflict.
> 
> Even with the application idea you still need to turn off auto lock in the system pref's
> and set it to never lock, Then you can have an endless screen saver until you close it.


Program what differently? You cannot have an application running in the background, thus no timer to launch a specific app after a period of inactivity. The idea of a proper screensaver on a stock iPod touch/iPhone is not possible at this point.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

John Clay said:


> Program what differently? You cannot have an application running in the background, thus no timer to launch a specific app after a period of inactivity. The idea of a proper screensaver on a stock iPod touch/iPhone is not possible at this point.


I know, It's either 0 or 1, Off or On.
That why I said it has to be programmed differently,
Although it would suck some battery power to change the rules.


----------



## winwintoo (Nov 9, 2004)

So the answer for the original poster is that there is no built-in screen saver on iPhone or iPod Touch.

Margaret


----------



## nanoman (Jan 3, 2009)

Thank you all for your feedback. As said above, it's probably a special OS running on the demo iPod Touch units that allows the screensaver to happen. In a way, it's Apple "jailbreaking" the iPod Touch for store demo purpose


----------

